# tren and anadrol synergy



## d08inmanr (Jul 13, 2016)

I was wondering if anadrol and tren run good together, i have read a few people using them together and since tren can be used both ways as a bulker and cutter and anadrol as mostly a bulker.. how would they benefit being ran together, would the tren help keep the bloat from the anadrol down?.. i know the strength from the 2 together would be crazy 
Dosages for tren at 400mg wk and 100mg anadrol ed


----------



## psych (Jul 13, 2016)

Not everyone bloats from anadrol.....


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 13, 2016)

d08inmanr said:


> I was wondering if anadrol and tren run good together, i have read a few people using them together and since tren can be used both ways as a bulker and cutter and anadrol as mostly a bulker.. how would they benefit being ran together, would the tren help keep the bloat from the anadrol down?.. i know the strength from the 2 together would be crazy
> Dosages for tren at 400mg wk and 100mg anadrol ed



One of my all time favorite cycles is ANADROL,TREN,SUST (any TEST)
I think that trio works extremely well together,, a definite synergistic effect.


----------



## d08inmanr (Jul 13, 2016)

I was wanting to do a 600mg test prop, 400mg tren ace and 100mg anadrol cycle.. will have a few other anabolics in the cycle but was just mainly wondering about the anadrol and tren, last cycle i used anadrol was at 50mg for 4 weeks , gained 23lbs and kept 19, very minimal bloat but was thinking i would bloat more if i upped the dose to 100mgs


----------



## MightyJohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Tren & everything have synergy as long as You can stand the sides from the tren


----------



## Sully (Jul 14, 2016)

MightyJohn said:


> Tren & everything have synergy as long as You can stand the sides from the tren



That's my feeling on it, as well.


----------



## Richard King (Aug 5, 2016)

ASHOP said:


> One of my all time favorite cycles is ANADROL,TREN,SUST (any TEST)
> I think that trio works extremely well together,, a definite synergistic effect.



are there any side effects or discomfort?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Aug 5, 2016)

I've never ran the 2 together myself, but I know some guys who have, and most of them liked the stack....those with sides, not so much.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 5, 2016)

Richard King said:


> are there any side effects or discomfort?



The only sides I have seen have been a little bit of insomnia for me.


----------



## Sully (Aug 5, 2016)

ASHOP said:


> The only sides I have seen have been a little bit of insomnia for me.



Once I figured out the right way to run it for me, I got to the same place. But, the first few times I ran it were a different story. It was really rough at first.


----------



## Sully (Aug 6, 2016)

Richard King said:


> are there any side effects or discomfort?



Yeah, like getting too fucking swole. Not being able to walk through doors. Needing help taking your shirt off after the gym. Not being able to reach your ass to wipe anymore.


----------



## squatster (Aug 6, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Yeah, like getting too fucking swole. Not being able to walk through doors. Needing help taking your shirt off after the gym. Not being able to reach your ass to wipe anymore.



Time to hook a brotha up with the secret formula


----------



## Sully (Aug 6, 2016)

squatster said:


> Time to hook a brotha up with the secret formula



Just gotta attend Tren State University and take classes from Professor Anne Adrol.


----------



## squatster (Aug 6, 2016)

Taking only 100 MG of tren E now pr week

EVERY ONE IS TALKING ABOUT ME

MY WIFE IS CHEETING WITH EVERY GUY THAT WALKS BY ME
Every one wants to steel from me

But I thought Anadrol was the one that makes me pariniod
I get dangerous bad on anadrol 
How the hell people take 600mg and up tren-


----------



## Sully (Aug 6, 2016)

Tren doesn't bother me like that, and I'm glad. It does make me stare at the fat girls extra hard, though. That and a little insomnia are all the sides I get from it now. Just gotta keep the Test and estrogen under control and it's pretty smooth sailing, for me at least. I wouldn't use it if it made me feel like it does you, though. That's scary stuff.


----------



## squatster (Aug 6, 2016)

Insomnia - look at the times I posted these up
Guess I got that
Funny you said about staring at the fat girls- on T400 I do that bad. Sorry I don't like big girls- unless on high t400


----------



## Sully (Aug 6, 2016)

Haha. The insomnia can get rough. Try a couple Benadryl before bed. It helps a little, for a week or 2 at least. When it starts to give me a hangover I switch to Ambien.


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 6, 2016)

MightyJohn said:


> Tren & everything have synergy as long as You can stand the sides from the tren



I can get cut from tren and ice cream.  That stuff is amazing.  But harsh at the same time..  Ice cream and fat girls are what I like on tren..lol


----------



## MattG (Aug 6, 2016)

What's with you guys wanting to bang fat broads?lol. I've ran tren a few times and never once thought, man I need me some fat pussy stat.lol


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 6, 2016)

Don't ask me man, my wife banned the stuff for a while.  She says I pay attention to women that i would normally never even notice. 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 6, 2016)

I usually wanna bang everything(atleast 1/2 way attractive), sometimes on top of the chic I'm with LOL


----------



## Sully (Aug 7, 2016)

chrisr116 said:


> Don't ask me man, my wife banned the stuff for a while.  She says I pay attention to women that i would normally never even notice.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk



That's the key. Women that you wouldn't look twice at suddenly get a second look. I don't necessarily even find them attractive. It's more like a predator that spotted prey that they can take down easily. I can smell their low self esteem from across the room. I start to see them less as people and more as potential victims. It's an extremely primal sensation. 

One day at work we were out eating dinner and I thought I was discretely checking out the chick at the next table when one of my guys slapped me on the arm to get my attention. Turns out I was just very blatantly staring at her to the point that she was getting visibly uncomfortable about it, and I was totally oblivious about it.


----------



## chrisr116 (Aug 7, 2016)

Me too man, I know exactly what your saying.  

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Aug 7, 2016)

Its been said that tren improves the uptake of orals. Its unique in this way so I would say tren and any oral works nice...
HOWEVER..Test, Tren and drol all slow callogen synthesis leading to potentially sore joints or more serious injury. Anavar can combat this which is why I always instruct my guys, particularly older ones to always use it with Tren.

Hawk


----------



## Sully (Aug 8, 2016)

chicken_hawk said:


> Its been said that tren improves the uptake of orals. Its unique in this way so I would say tren and any oral works nice...
> HOWEVER..Test, Tren and drol all slow callogen synthesis leading to potentially sore joints or more serious injury. Anavar can combat this which is why I always instruct my guys, particularly older ones to always use it with Tren.
> 
> Hawk



Agreed. I feel like Tren and Var have a real amplifying effect when it comes to burning fat. Combined with a tight diet and maybe even a little T3 and the pounds come off much faster than they would otherwise.


----------



## Amber1994 (Aug 10, 2016)

they are can run well together


----------



## Papa Van Smack (Sep 28, 2016)

I put up some good numbers on test tren and drol.  400mg tren E(my sweet spot to avoid insomnia) and 150-200mg of drol per day, depending on how I was feeling.  I looked good too.  I prefer to be swol though, so to me, nothing compares to test/(high)deca/ and dbol-drol combined.....holy shit.


----------

